# cypress driftwood??



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

i live in florida where cypress driftwood is very abundant, anybody here use it for planted tanks?
ive seen on many posts with people using manzanita wood, but not much on cypress.

are the tannins to high in cypress? ive used it briefly in a SA tank a long time ago without boiling/curing and the tannins were terrible. does curing it do a lot to get rid of this or is it just bad news?

not even sure ill use any wood in my tank, probably just rock.
just trying to gather options.

thanks
Chris


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cypress is fine, just make sure it's well weathered. I've used mesquite with no problems, just boiled it before use to get all the tannins out and kill any bugs. I know a couple guys who use cedar that is locally collected in teh same way.

-Dave


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks Dave,

or is it Mr. Monkey??

Chris


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used cypress too. Just make sure to boil the heck out of it if you don't want the tannins. I wanted the tannins so I just boiled it for a short period to get it cleaned. I did notice my piece started to get weak in the thinner parts of the wood over 2 years of it being in the tank. So that might be something to keep in mind as well.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Cypress can also be hard to get to sink. I've also used it before.


----------

